# 4x4 Tent Party



## TangieDank (Mar 28, 2015)

4x4 tent 
1000 watt hps 
#7 smart pot with promix hp + worm castings 
3 DNA - Tangie
2 Barneys Farm - Tangerine Dream
1 Rocca Berry 

All from clones taken around christmas 
R/0 water and green planet nutrients on this one 

Day 1 of flower 

p.s. the purple buckeye is in the mail cant wait any longerr:woohoo: 

View attachment 038.jpg


View attachment 041.jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 28, 2015)

gl m8 i started in dirt will never go bak more green mojo to the dirt growers. will be around good luck on teh diff strains
:ccc:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 28, 2015)

Looking good brother positive vibes all the way for the grow and the gear!
I'm still waiting for my purple buckeye Monday will either be a letter or beans.
Glad you came back to MP Bro .


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 28, 2015)

i personally like to stay with one strain in my sets, but i like the multi strains threads mojo


----------



## TangieDank (Mar 31, 2015)

yeah cant smoke the same meds for months at a time  . but ya the grow would be better if it was all same clones/strains as they grow/stretch almost the same .


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 1, 2015)

ya i like it cause i can run one 55 gal res and not wory about how they are all gonna react to the same nutes


----------



## TangieDank (Apr 3, 2015)

Trying to fill this screen up .:watchplant: . 

View attachment 063.jpg


----------



## echO (Apr 3, 2015)

Looking darn near filled to me!

Good luck on a healthy flower cycle!


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 4, 2015)

Is that 8 sativa plants in a 4x4 tent? 
Looking good bro keep up the updates.


----------



## TangieDank (Apr 4, 2015)

5 sativa. 1 btm left is rocca berry from you stank lol . the slowest growing and its got spider mites .


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2015)

Bummer on the mites

Good luck


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 5, 2015)

OK now, I`m here to see something and the something I see looks really good. I like growing multiple strains too, makes things interesting. Likewise, do not like using the same strain all the time. Green mojo to ya.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 5, 2015)

TangieDank said:


> 5 sativa. 1 btm left is rocca berry from you stank lol . the slowest growing and its got spider mites .



mites are horrible to fights, pick a plan of attack i'd chuck the one you know has em in hopes of slowing the infestation but act fast b4 they fuq your whole grow. been thru this and not fun. GL Green Mojo to death with the mites!


----------



## TangieDank (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah i just sprayed it with some stuff from local hydro shop. Good news is my house is infested with lady bugs. bad news is, I see signs on all plants because of the screen. so fingers crossed ......Still waiting on the purple buckeye from last drop to arrive on my doorstep....not happy


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 5, 2015)

dude get the lady bugs in there, check first. but i think they eat em mites best defense is a live offense screw treatment if LBs eat em grab em up

dude do nothing with the PBE till you are 100000% sure u get rid of the mites. I had em i bleached every thing got a new tent and well we shall see OD is great less mites lol


----------



## MR1 (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry about the mites man, SNS 209 is what I used in the soil, they also have SNS 217 I think for spraying on the plant itself. I got by with just the 209, I does take a few days to work it's way into the plant though, so in the meantime you have to keep fighting them off until the 209 starts working. That is where the 217 would come in handy.
 Hope you get your Buckeye seeds .


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 5, 2015)

nvm


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 5, 2015)

http://blueearthsustainable.com/pes...utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=product-feed


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 10, 2015)

He has ladybugs not mites.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Must have misread lol.



> 5 sativa. 1 btm left is rocca berry from you stank lol . the slowest growing and its got spider mites .


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 10, 2015)

ladybugs eat mites they won't hurt any thing, might be why he has them


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 10, 2015)

N.E.wguy said:


> ladybugs eat mites they won't hurt any thing, might be why he has them




That's why I'm saying it's hard to believe he has mights cause his grow room is filled with lady bugs


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 10, 2015)

well they will obv go to the food imo. that being mites if they are concentrated there at the grow leave them imo maybe someone else will chime in but if it was me i'd leave em let the exhaust fan eat em. If i had a controlled grow room and mites i'd buy lady bugs


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2015)

Ladybug larvae are the real munchers.


----------



## TangieDank (Apr 11, 2015)

16 days since flip .Firestax says they will hook me up after I ordered 2 packs of purple buckeye last drop and no comey. Still slight signs of mites even tho i have about 100 lady bugs in the tent . Otherwise looking good . Prob will be adding another layer of trellis for support. not sure if they will stretch that much . 

Also planted some beans today a friend gave me . 
2 Purple Buckeye
1 Goblins breath 
3 13 birdies
1 crazy glue 
3 operation blackbird 

View attachment 012.jpg


View attachment 013.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Apr 11, 2015)

Looks good from here man, waiting for the big juicy buds.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks like a party to me bro....... You start your lady bug farm yet?


----------



## next (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi Tangie,

Just stoppin in to say hello :bong1:

Last few pics look awesome, this is the second time this week I seen a bunch of lady bugs on pot plants.. It kinda gives me the willies, just cause I know they have to eat, and they have to ****. 

For what my 2cents are worth, I would use the lady bugs if I had a problem and wanted to deal with it naturally. Otherwise, I would boot them outta the tent, "if" they came there by themselves I would be worried because they came for food.

Goodluck, things look great. I may get a 4x4 tent and do the same as you so I will be keeping an eye on you. Thanks for sharin with MP.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 16, 2015)

Mites are not the preferred food of lady bugs and they do a very very poor job of treating mites.  I tried them several times many years ago before I gave up on trying to use ladybugs to control mites.  Unfortunately, it does not work.  And we found dead ladybugs deep inside some of the buds--it was really gross.  I would love it if something like putting live lady bugs in your flowering space worked....but it doesn't.  You are better off saving your money and actually treating with something.  SNS 217 is an organic product to treat mites and is usually effective.


----------



## next (Apr 16, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> And we found dead ladybugs deep inside some of the buds--it was really gross.




Ewwwwwwwww


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 16, 2015)

Bozzo orders ladybugs also. Don`t remember what for though.


----------



## next (Apr 18, 2015)

Aww, come on guys play nice

Stank, I kinda like what THG had to say.. You wouldn't catch me with a tent full of lady bugs when the plants were in flower, thats for sure. No bug buds for me!

"I" appreciate the honest, humble opinion of THG. 

More bud porn plz :bolt:


----------



## TangieDank (Apr 18, 2015)

The lady bugs just live in my house . I dont buy them ... they took over my house so i vacuum them up and throw em in the tent lol. They do eat some bugs but they wont ever finish the job... still gotta spray somthing 

some Tangie bud porn for next lol 

View attachment IMG_4705.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2015)

"Ladybugs will eat spider mites if there are no other insect treats around (such as aphids); if you drop several thousand ladybugs in your garden they will eat everything, including each other. I have seen desperate growers that have gone this route. The aftermath of this is dead ladybugs everywhere."

http://www.just4growers.com/stream/pests-and-diseases/all-about-spider-mites.aspx

IMO, just that fact that you have to continually clean dead lady bugs from the light and find them dead in your buds is enough to keep me from using them.  But, and this is not opinion, ladybugs are a poor spider mite treatment.  Trying to treat spider mites with ineffective treatments usually either results in stronger more pest resistant insects or they get totally out of control--beyond the point of being able to eradicate them.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2015)

Ladybug larvae are the real munchers.
I tried ladybugs 3 times. They did not work. I even bought some that were ready to lay eggs to get to the larvae. Didnot work. Now a prey mantis hatch, they are some hungry little ones.


----------



## TangieDank (Apr 19, 2015)

ya I need to pick up some spray . SNS 217? sold in Canada? i like the sounds of organic as we are in week 2 of flower 

View attachment 010.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 19, 2015)

Good luck finding it local bro I looked every where. You are gonna have to buy it online or go see Stoney and get some Real bug killer stuff. 

I'd use spray till 4 week of bloom .


----------



## next (Apr 19, 2015)

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/217C-Control-Concentrate-1-5oz-Pouch/dp/B00CJJ74AY/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1429490965&sr=8-10&keywords=sns+217[/ame]


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 19, 2015)

I like this stuff. It works, and is all organic. Only drawback is it's expensive. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 20, 2015)

I think that all effective spider mite treatment is expensive.  Keep in mind though that it is never as expensive as have to go out and buy bud if your crop gets destroyed.  I like using organic stuff, too, but sometimes it just doesn't work.  The spider mites in the mountains seem to be especially strong.  They have unlimited foliage with no one up here spraying pesticides on anything.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 20, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> I like this stuff. It works, and is all organic. Only drawback is it's expensive.




Is that the Australian stuff?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 20, 2015)

Sorry bout the confusion, that stuff is for treating fungus gnats! I was really tired and stoned when I posted that stank! Lol my bad! But it works well for fungus gnats!


----------



## TangieDank (Apr 23, 2015)

Ordered the SNS from amazon. not here yet


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 27, 2015)

The mailman steals your mail bro. He is gonna need the SNS for his grow of the 20 purple buckeye beans he got from you LOL


----------



## TangieDank (Apr 28, 2015)

Week 4 . Wishing canopy had more height. No signs of mites . Still waiting for SNS. Grabbed a couple of clip-on fans (tis the season). **** the mail man lol 

View attachment 005.jpg


View attachment 006.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 28, 2015)

Canopy looks Dope bro . Hats off to you.......mine looks like your first run of this gear lol.
Nice placement of the fans to get rid of hot spots 
If the mailman gets the next order from Stax I'm gonna come and wait for em We need those bro


----------



## TangieDank (Apr 28, 2015)

Yeah since the Purple Buckeye Got lost . FireStax is sending me some Kobain Kush, Locktite from RedEyed Genetics . Shout out to #FireStaxFam :smoke1:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 1, 2015)

How is the SNS working for ya?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 5, 2015)

Everything is dead isn't it. You purple buckeye killa


----------



## TangieDank (May 5, 2015)

lol this is my purple buckeye . still alive 

View attachment 004.jpg


----------



## MR1 (May 6, 2015)

Another Buckeye Purple fail, sorry to see TangieDank. Good luck on your replacements.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 6, 2015)

I think that you could probably get the light a lot closer to the plants.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 6, 2015)

SSHHHH don't help him lol He uses T8 lights to veg


----------



## TangieDank (May 6, 2015)

light closer in bloom tent? the bulb is about 1.5 ft away . yeee t8 for veg homie check me. it is abit of a mess right now . some sub rosa gear , tangie , tangerine dram , rocca berry , master kush and the purple buckeye that needs more light 

View attachment 003.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 6, 2015)

Yeah--I have a 1000W HPS that I keep a foot or less.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 6, 2015)

Naw keep your light nice and high so they get lanky and not frosty Bro. 
THG is helping you not fair.
We are both growing same clones and having a grow off . 2 total Diffrent ways to grow should be interesting LOL


----------



## TangieDank (May 6, 2015)

when i drop it like a foot away the rest of the tent gets shaded out of the light . will try


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 6, 2015)

TangieDank said:


> when i drop it like a foot away the rest of the tent gets shaded out of the light . will try




Lies make baby Jesus cry........so your hood causes a total eclipse of the heart? 
Gotta get a XXXL Magnum Bro step up your game.
I'm going to lower my light now so HA


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 6, 2015)

looking good in there Tangie!  BtL


----------



## TangieDank (May 14, 2015)

UPDATE week 7. bud shots of the Rocca Berry . Finally got my beans today some redeyed genetics guard dawg f3 and kobain kush. also some SnowHigh Royal Purple  

View attachment 012.jpg


View attachment 023.jpg


View attachment 030.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2015)

Yum, those buds look wonderful!  The plants look great too. Sorry i have been absent. Awesome finish.. Enjoy the new genetics.


----------



## next (May 18, 2015)

TangieDank said:


> lol this is my purple buckeye . still alive



What happened to the purple buckeye? issit just a bad seed?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 19, 2015)

He isn't pro enough to pull the PB off lol .


----------



## pcduck (May 19, 2015)

Nice buds :aok:


----------



## TangieDank (May 19, 2015)

next said:


> What happened to the purple buckeye? issit just a bad seed?



i was given 2 seeds from stank but 1 didnt crack and 1 was a mutant so i killed  it off for more room. put about 20 seeds into germ . I will no longer be running tangie . need more hard indica. cant sleep at night.
was REALLY hoping Guardawg was gonna come thru but so far only 2 out of 10 cracked  pisssedd


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 22, 2015)

Let's see an update bro? Frost show or what


----------



## TangieDank (May 25, 2015)

update?   60 days update first pic is Rocca 2nd  Tangerine Dream 3rd Tangie. need to go another 20 days because i am going away. Not sure if that is a good idea 
. 

View attachment 005.jpg


View attachment 008.jpg


View attachment 011.jpg


View attachment 013.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 25, 2015)

Looks amazing bro you killed it this time. Can't wait to see harvest . Your gonna go 80 days?

My RoccaBerry phenol is looking bomb . How is that mom coming along?


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 27, 2015)

why that looks really amazing! no job!


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 11, 2015)

Bro lets see the update pics of these gone 80 days.


----------

